
DormItem is for sale on eBay - dormitem
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320120838968
======
neomeme
55,000 page views a month isn't really worth $50k, is it?

I'm curious, do such small sites usually get bought for the technology or the
traffic?

~~~
marcell
Do they get bought at all? I doubt this one will get any bids at all.

------
dannymo2
Definitely have the technology....17 content partners and ability to integrate
with Blackboard.

------
sharpshoot
What sort of price you hoping for (if not $50k)?

------
kingnothing
Hm. I've never heard of it.

